# Apache 640se advice please?



## Jofda (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi everybody
John and Terri here in South Devon, enjoying our first season with our Apache and loving every minute...
Wonder if somebody can advise on location of water guage tank switches please?
Neither the grey waste of fresh water tank alerts appeared to be working following our (private) purchase. This does seem to have been our only problem. On our control unit both lights showed red permanently. 
I located the switch for the grey waste tank easily enough on the upper tank side wall, removed and cleaned it up, replaced it and it now works fine.
I just cannot find the switch/sender for the fresh water tank inthe same way! Can anybody tell me where to look? Surely it is not on the inaccessible top of the tank?
Oh! and thanks to all providers and contributors for such a helpful and informative website.

Kind Regards


----------

